
Lennart Poettering: Systemd and Control Groups [video] - vezzy-fnord
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CWmuhkgZWs
======
vezzy-fnord
Ironically enough, LP actually makes a great case for what an inconsistent and
semantically disparate interface cgroups really are. This gives quite a bit of
validation to Al Viro's acerbic rants against cgroups (among other
questionably designed kernel features).

As such, for a Linux-based service manager, one would be wise to skip cgroups
entirely in favor of subscribing to a Netlink channel to get cn_proc events to
get the "reliable process tracking" aspect, and optionally communicate with a
well-defined external cgroup writer for delegating on cgroupfs operations (if
at all desirable to support them beyond conforming to standards).

